# Caravan anyone?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone own a Caravan? How much does a tune up cost you? Does $325 sound right?!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, not anymore. I had a '96 voyager, a POS. But that doesn't sound like too much for a full tune up. There is a bit more labour involved with them as the rear spark plugs are a PITA to get to. There is usually a standard fee for just hooking it up to a diagnostic tester and checking for fault codes. Most dealer rates are about $80/hr now and there is a lot of specialized equipment needed that justify the cost.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am proud to admit that I have never owned a mini-van. :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I am proud to admit that I have never owned a mini-van. :rockon2:


You should be. I HATE. IT. Although I have to admit it's easier to tote my bike around than getting it up onto the back of the F150. So far it's been a piece of junk. 1st and last domestic vehicle I'll ever get. I want my Honda back. :smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I traded mine in on an HHR....great car and it's a Chevy! No levies around to drive it to though.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Anyone own a Caravan? How much does a tune up cost you? Does $325 sound right?!!!


Starbuck, what do you mean by a tune-up? Most new vehicles with fuel injection and electronics don't usually need a "tune-up" in the classic sense of the word.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Starbuck, what do you mean by a tune-up? Most new vehicles with fuel injection and electronics don't usually need a "tune-up" in the classic sense of the word.


You know plugs, wires..


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> You know plugs, wires..


Hmmm...spark plugs should last about 50-60,000 Km, some long-life ones up to twice that long. Anyone with a socket wrench and a spark plug socket can swap them out in about 10 minutes. Spark plug wires shouldn't really have to be replaced that often in my experience, often times never, in the life of a vehicle. Maybe if you supplied more info about what all they are planning to do to your van, total mileage, problems you are having, etc., some of us mechanically-minded people can give a better answer.:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Hmmm...spark plugs should last about 50-60,000 Km, some long-life ones up to twice that long. Anyone with a socket wrench and a spark plug socket can swap them out in about 10 minutes. Spark plug wires shouldn't really have to be replaced that often in my experience, often times never, in the life of a vehicle. Maybe if you supplied more info about what all they are planning to do to your van, total mileage, problems you are having, etc., some of us mechanically-minded people can give a better answer.:smile:


It seems to be stuttering at around 60kph. It has 75,000 k on it.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Anyone with a socket wrench and a spark plug socket can swap them out in about 10 minutes.


Not on a Caravan. I did one a few years ago. To get to the back bank of cyl you need to do it from under the van. Unless they have changed in the past few years you really need a lift to do it right. It is a lot of work to change them. The price sounds about right to me if it includes an oil change and a new air filter.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> It seems to be stuttering at around 60kph. It has 75,000 k on it.


Might be the fuel filter.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Rumble_b said:


> Not on a Caravan. I did one a few years ago. To get to the back bank of cyl you need to do it from under the van. Unless they have changed in the past few years you really need a lift to do it right. It is a lot of work to change them. The price sounds about right to me if it includes an oil change and a new air filter.


Things must have changed a bit. I installed them on my old '86 V-6 caravan all the time. If that's the case and the vehicle is stuttering, then plugs and wires _are_ likely required (and maybe a fuel filter, too). I recall my old caravan going through a lot of fuel filters. With labour charges what they are these days, $325 seems pretty normal with parts included. Hopefully that fixes the problem.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The old, old ones were fine to work on. Just like anything that is over 15 years old. The one changed them on was a late 90's I belive. Fuel filter will also help restore some gas milage too. So it's a good idea anyway.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I am proud to admit that I have never owned a mini-van. :rockon2:


I don't own a mini van. I own a Hammond Hauler that is capable of towing things. Oh it fits the family too. All wheel drive too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

When I had mine, it was sputtering and would just die occasionally. It was an intermittent fuel pump problem. Took the mechanic about an hour of test driving to find it. It was an expensive repair. There is a fuel filter in the tank too.
If you ever have a problem with the BCM (body control module), get rid of the van right away! Mine went and it was REALLY expensive to repair. I tried a couple used ones from the wrecking yard, but they are VIN specific. My wipers stopped working, cycling only once when turned on, or when the electric window reached the top or bottom of their travel. Try that in a snow storm, at night.
Bottom line is, when these things start to go, they go fast. Problem after problem. I won't ever be buying a Chrysler product again. I've owned 2, the voyager and a '68 Sports Fury. Both were crap.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

$325 sounds about right if youre paying a shop to do it- ive worked on a bunch of them- can pull the transmission out of one in about the same time it takes to do the plugs lol.
its the shop labour rate- the parts arent expensive really-

that fuel filter problem is pretty common-

see if the shop can put a scanner to it, just in case the stuttering is a sensor or control module acting up. lot of strange things can happen with those ignition systems. and sometimes a strange intermittent problem turns out to be nothing but a confused computer, a reset thru the scanner clears it up.

im sure you already are aware- but ill say it anyway- be wary of any major or expensive repairs a shop says are necessary. lots of places are all about the "upsell". i worked in a shop that did $3000 jobs that were entirely unnecessary. regularly.



> Bottom line is, when these things start to go, they go fast. Problem after problem.


yup :smile:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Fuel filter first is probably the best first step. Second, I would pour a bottle of fuel injector cleaner in the gas tank tank and then take it on a run on the highway 110 - 120. Maybe blow out some deposits in the engine..


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I second the fuel filter first idea.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Personal experience......

I drive Silverado 1500's (two of 'em ... not at the same time). I've had them develop misses and stutters which were intermittent, and which the dealer (when still under warranty) couldn't find. Being a mechanic type, and a curious kind of guy, when my 2000 Silverado developed its miss the last time, I went to work finding it while it was playing up. I found that one of the fuel injectors was sticking shut intermittently. The fuel tank was near empty, so I dumped in a litre of automatic transmission oil and went for a short drive, then let the truck sit. Fortunately the solvents in the oil freed up the stuck injector and all has been fine since.......as long as I give it a treatment every six months or so. 

It appears that the ethanol in our fuel tends to dry up the fuel systems and cause problems such as sticking injectors and corrosion due to reaction with some metals - Dodge fuel pick-ups and level sensors some to mind.....

cheers

John


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I mean really now, am I the only one who thinks of this everytime I see the "Caravan anyone?" title?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYr60DVzehg


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tune-up costs can vary so much it's hard to know without specifics, but your bill *seems* high to me.

We had a '93 Plymouth Voyager (like the Dodge Caravan) from new until Dec '07. We put over 330,000 km on it without any major issues. It never used oil, the head and oil pan had never been removed (ie original gaskets), and it was easy on rubber after we ditched the original factory tires for Bridgestones. The front end got sloppy towards the end and I know that the next owner lost a front wheel, I suspect the safety check was less than thorough. That van went camping, fishing, pulled the tent trailer without complaint, moved people and pets comfortably, and otherwise lived up to its billing. 

Caveat...It is not a truck and not a car. We often missed the pickup truck and the compact cars we had, though the van was a reasonable compromise. We now drive an '09 Rav4 and love it, though it would be too small if we still had the kids at home.

Would I recommend another Voyager/Caravan? Nope, there are better vehicles available, we just got lucky...and we were religious about service.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Something else you can do quickly........take the vehicle to a dark place and idle the engine with the hood open. You shouldn't see a fire show. If you do, note where the wires are arcing and move them away from there (after shutting the engine off) (unless you like to dance). 

If nothing is sparking, change your fuel filter.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've got an '06 Caravan and I love it. I don't even have kids. I just really love the Dodge minivans and it's the best bang for your buck versatile vehicle. Not to mention excellent for road trips.


----------

